# redbush tea?



## Gemma B (Oct 13, 2003)

hi i'm just about to start my last ever ivf to try and get a sibling for Thomas,i've gave up drinking and caffiene(sp?) a few weeks ago but i'm still having red bush tea which ive had for the past week can i still carry on having this now treatment is due to start  tomorrow af turned up today!! it's been that long since i've been on the ivf rollercoster i've forgot what i did last time lol!!! gemx


----------



## MrsFox (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi Gemma

Redbush tea is fine as it's naturally caffeine free. I've been drinking it for about a year now and drank tonnes of it throughout treatment and it didn't seem to do me any harm! 

Good luck with your treatment!

Mrs Fox x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

My best friend lives in South Africa and she sent me some over when I was pregnant 13 yrs ago, you can give it cooled to babies so it wont do you any harm. i also re seeing it advertised in Mother and baby magazines


----------

